# Is there a Worldmark site where owners post rentals?



## dlpearson (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wondering if there's a dedicated website (something akin to Disboards/DVC owners) where Worldmark owners post classified ads/rentals for the various Worldmark resorts.

Thanks,
David


----------



## LLW (Mar 5, 2012)

dlpearson said:


> Just wondering if there's a dedicated website (something akin to Disboards/DVC owners) where Worldmark owners post classified ads/rentals for the various Worldmark resorts.
> 
> Thanks,
> David



http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php

This is mainly for Worldmark owners.


----------

